# Employment Pass and Job Change



## Kalpanagg (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello, 
This is my first post and I would really appreciate if someone can answer. I was working on EP in Singapore till last month when my employers (a local small company) let me go. Now I have been on DP since Aug 2. 
I am expecting another job offer and I am not sure how to explain the situation to them..My question is, can the next employer see that I was on EP and then it was cancelled and then DP was applied? OR can they just see that I am on DP (in the EP Online system I mean).
I guess I don't want to say I was fired as it was a no fault firing.. I was the most productive employee when boss suddenly found a cheaper option to do my job and decided I was too expensive.
So, how do I handle the situation to get some time for joining and not start from a weak position in the salary negotiations ?
Thanks,
Richa Arora


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Kalpanagg said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post and I would really appreciate if someone can answer. I was working on EP in Singapore till last month when my employers (a local small company) let me go. Now I have been on DP since Aug 2.
> I am expecting another job offer and I am not sure how to explain the situation to them..My question is, can the next employer see that I was on EP and then it was cancelled and then DP was applied? OR can they just see that I am on DP (in the EP Online system I mean).
> I guess I don't want to say I was fired as it was a no fault firing.. I was the most productive employee when boss suddenly found a cheaper option to do my job and decided I was too expensive.
> ...


Explain the situation when asked.

Hiding information is not right.

You should negotiate your worth, not on your status.


----------

